# Coyote Bounty Taxes



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm doing my taxes on TurboTax and can't figure out where coyote bounty income should be reported, if at all. I'm assuming the DWR isn't gonna send every bounty recipient a 1099 or any other kind of tax form. Any accountants or otherwise that could help me out? Thanks.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good gosh man, have you looked into the fines for not claiming a few hundred bucks? Don't sweat it, claim it under other income and be done with it you will be fine!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I concur with the hog, of course you could make it really complicated and go schedule C or maybe even F, if you own land, while deducting your ammo, bullets, etc. and depreciate your rifle, truck, etc.


----------

